# This was one BIG Tree



## jtp10181 (Nov 11, 2010)

I think it was about 3-4ft in diameter. Never got the tape measure out, I was supposed to be working, not staring at giant tree stumps.


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 11, 2010)

Second Pic


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 11, 2010)

That's pretty cool.  Probably the better part of a cord.


----------



## soupy1957 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd like to see them put THAT tree, thru this:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/62753/

Betcha he CAN'T!! (lol)

-Soupy1957


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 11, 2010)

That's a lot of wood in a little space. Great when you have the right equipment to handle it but just in the way if not.


----------



## shawneyboy (Nov 11, 2010)

Thats Only a twig compared to this....


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> That's a lot of wood in a little space. Great when you have the right equipment to handle it but just in the way if not.



+1 thats a big old silver, my winch would choke on it!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't need a winch when there are tire tracks right next to it.  After the big one I got this week, I am kind of surprised the middle of that one isn't hollow.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Don't need a winch when there are tire tracks right next to it.  After the big one I got this week, I am kind of surprised the middle of that one isn't hollow.



I would back right up to it and winch it on the trailer....If it wasnt over 4000lbs


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 11, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha.  Saves some time at the end of the job when you want to clean up and get paid?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good tri-axl I would fell that chunk right in the trailer...lol


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 12, 2010)

This got me thinking.  I bet I could winch that right into the back of my bigger dump trailer with the ramp on it.  Not sure it buys me anything unless I get into the milling game though.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> This got me thinking.  I bet I could winch that right into the back of my bigger dump trailer with the ramp on it.  Not sure it buys me anything unless I get into the milling game though.




Gets you off the site quicker and its at your place to cut when your ready! I have 3 years stack and another 8-10 logs stack up.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 12, 2010)

yeah i'm spoiled.  Everything I get is already bucked to 18 and noodled if necessary to load it by the time I get there.  The rounds get dumped next to the splitter on the other end.  The winching thing would mean setting aside the logs that there might be lumber in.  Probably more complicated than its worth.

Is there any point in milling 4 ft logs?  I'm thinking I could make Adirondack chairs out of stuff that long and I could still use my little trailer.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> yeah i'm spoiled. Everything I get is already bucked to 18 and noodled if necessary to load it by the time I get there. The rounds get dumped next to the splitter on the other end. The winching thing would mean setting aside the logs that there might be lumber in. Probably more complicated than its worth.
> 
> Is there any point in milling 4 ft logs? I'm thinking I could make Adirondack chairs out of stuff that long and I could still use my little trailer.



Yes there is. My Dad prefers stock at 6 foot He is a cabinet maker. ( But would take 4 foot all day long) Every-thing he does is under 6 and mostly under 4.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 12, 2010)

And something like your setup would work for that?  i.e. don't have to spend 10K to mill 4 ft logs?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> And something like your setup would work for that?  i.e. don't have to spend 10K to mill 4 ft logs?



No you dont 4 foot logs a 70-80cc saw will do it fine. Just let it idle for a min. between boards. Saw will cool very quickly at idle.
And air-filter must stay clean.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool, so the 95 should have no problem.  Is the 5 ft bar appropriate or too big?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Cool, so the 95 should have no problem.  Is the 5 ft bar appropriate or too big?



I would run a 36-41inch bar on a 36inch mill aux-oiler as well..Easy to home make it as well! You could do much loner logs as well just stop every 4 foot and let it idel for a few....Keep the saw clean. Very nice to have an air compresser to blow it out good every hour. Just keep it cool take your time and really not much you couldnt do with that saw! My 880 I push a little harder than that but not much.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 12, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remind me to NEVAH let Jay borrow my equipment!! :wow:


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Its pretty darn slick how it works done it with a 53inch willow trunk. Very little free falling like you would think. You just leave 5 -10 inchs of back-cut and winch it from there by the time it brakes free its in the trailer! Wish I had done a video makes other methods look DUMB!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 12, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Wish *I had done a video *makes other methods look DUMB!



No pics, it never happened.

And we want the GF drivin' the truck ;-)


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I should do videos all the time but get all jack up thinking of the worst thing that could happen Video really not what I am thinking at the time! (it can be ugly if everthing not done right) Girl friend not a helper on this kinda work. She cuts using the saw buck. (milling scraps) She likes to think she a big helper...And she is with getting supplies for the furnace. Big trees you need 2-3 people who know what the next step is with out telling them! Nothing like a big tree with a small landing zone. 

The trailer thing is nothing I came up with it was taught. 16 ft tri axl 8-10 trunk lays in there  easier then winching it off the ground.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 12, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Girl friend not a helper on this kinda work. She cuts using the saw buck. (milling scraps) She likes to think she a big helper...And she is with *going on beer runs*



I swear :roll:  some of you guys must think your lady don't know how to use the Internet :bug:  :zip:


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh I forgot you see me as a redneck with an 880 460 192t...... She is what she is! Likes to learn about what keeps the house hot water and lumber moving, but don't see her quiting her day job for a chainsaw anytime soon. Beer just NOT GOING TO HAPPEN until dark. I mean Johnny or Jack!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 12, 2010)

Amen. Spirits and saws shall not mix.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Amen. Spirits and saws shall not mix.



Yard birds and forest Big deference!


----------

